# Solved: Wireless Network not detected



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a a D-Link DIR-635 wireless router. the router is connected directly to my husbands computer which is a dell and that's all i know, running windows XP. I have a sony vaio laptop running vista.

i had been able to detect the wireless router in my connections window without event for at least a year, and for some reason a few months ago, it simply disappeared. i was able to delete the connection from my wireless list and then by connecting directing to the router via ethernet cable, used the auto set up to reset the connection, it found the wireless connection first time and all was fine. last month, the wireless connection disappeared again, i repeated the previous process, but it took like four or five tries before i was able to get the connection to show up in my wireless networks. today, i am completely unable to get the wireless connection back. i have tried mannually adding it and have tried the wizard ('set up a wireless router or access point' while the ethernet cable is plugged in). the wiz gives me an error message that says, 'windows detected network hardware but cannot configure it automatically.' no matter how many times i try, i get the same error.

another note, the wireless router is definitely broadcasting because my husband is able to see it and connect to it from his laptop.

this seems ridiculous to me... anyone?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Assuming you are using Windows XP.............Is there a special software utility from the wireless card manufacturer you are using to configure the wireless connection.

http://tech.ifelix.net/2007.html

You may have more success disabling this and using the wireless zero configuration utility which is built into XP

Screens if this is not how you do it will look like this:


















*N*









3.








4.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Apologies you are running Vista but same principal applies. If you are using a special utility/software from the wireless card manufacturer it maybe easier or more reliable to use the stand alone windows utilities.

http://www.vista4beginners.com/How-to-setup-a-wireless-connection

Failing that come back with the model of wireless/manufacturer on the sony vaio.

If you dont know what the wireless card is please goto device manager via these steps on website below and list the types of Network Adapter you have?

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/ht/accessdmcmuva.htm


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply! yes, that is how i have been accessing wireless networks. interestingly, my computer can find as many as 6 different available wireless networks, it just can't find MINE!

The network adapters lists Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN. That was the only thing that looked like it might be for the wireless card... is that what you needed?

Thanks again!


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Try downloading the most upto date Vista software driver for that card in your laptop at the following site.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18406&ProdId=2753&lang=eng

Either on the actual laptop using the Ethernet cable or download the file to a USB memory stick on a working computer then transfer to the laptop.

download and install the* ICS_Dv32.exe *file which will extract itself then run or might need you to click on setup or install. you might need to reboot.

with the new software driver loaded delete all wireless connections and try and connect once again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DO you have SSID broadcasts enabled on your router? Can other computers see your wireless network?

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the main screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

but nothing has changed!


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

it looks like others can't see my network, but i am confused on this. the network is broadcasting from my husband's desktop and he can see his network on his laptop. i don't have a network that i am broadcasting. is this a totally stupid comment?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It looks like a very crowded channel map. Please post the *Networks* page from that program and identify which network in the display is your wireless network.

I want you to be running from the problem machine.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

i have no idea what you are talking about. i am a beginner and stupid, so please break it down a bi.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I want you to run the wifi tool from the problem machine. I also want to know what the SSID of your network it.

Please post a shot of the Networks page from the tool so we can see all the wireless networks.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

the SSID is the name of the network... right? if that is the case, then our SSID is theta1472.

i posted a screen shot from the network page on the thing.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi. 

So the network when its working shows up in VIEW AVAILABLE WIRELESS NETWORKS as theta1472 correct?

In both requests from Johnwill your posted screen shots that do not show that network. On Husbands and your PC!

Have you tried a simple reset (power off/on) of the
D-Link DIR-635?

Otherwise we need to talk you through how to check the configuration of the D-Link DIR-635 with a cable/ethernet plugged in? We would be looking to verify that 'BROADCAST SSID' is enabled to ensure all wireless devices can discover and connect to network 'theta1472'.

Hope thats clear?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

P.S. As its a laptop to prevent any issues with wireless range/interference can you test the laptop on wireless stood right next to the D-link DIR-635?


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

When its working, it shows up in my list of available networks as theta1472.

The screen shots are both from my laptop and you dont see the network because my computer isnt finding it.

I have unplugged the router, rebooted it, restarted all computers, still nothing. Again, the wireless network theta1472 can be accessed by my husband on his laptop, regardless of where he is in the apartment. I have tried sitting next to the router and still didnt get a signal.

I have also tried more than 20 times to set up a wireless connection to the router using an Ethernet cable connecting my laptop to the router, but I get an error message that says, windows detected network hardware but cannot configure it automatically. And gives me the option to do it manually or with a USB drive. When I try to do the manual option, I go to the router page that is the 192.something and log in and can access all the settings in the router, but nothing creates a wireless signal that my laptop is sensing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Run that scanner on the working wireless machine and post the Networks page here.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

i can't. that laptop is my husband's work computer and he is not allowed (or able to) download anything from the web to that computer. I can open up his network settings and tell you what all his stuff says, but you will have to give me some pretty clear instructions and specific questions.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the earlier clarity as I thought the 2 screen shot posts were from different computers which confused me.

As another test besides Johnwill's suggestions can you please try downloading and installing the special Intel WiFi Utility Software at website below:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18410&ProdId=2753&lang=eng

Download the self installing file ICS_v32.exe.

This is a replacement for the standard Windows Vista method you have been using to search and configure the wireless connections. This should produce a new icon in the bottom right which should look like a green bar chart?

http://download.intel.com/network/c.../Intel_PROSetWireless_Software_User_Guide.pdf

Page 16 and 17 of the user guide talks you through how to setup wireless using the Intel software as opposed to Windows Vista default way?

This might just work. Worth a try?

If not............. can you also confirm if connecting to the router with an ethernet cable lets you surf to any website or can you only get into the router setup screens but not the internet?


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

I have already downloaded and run the ICS_v32.exe. file, but I do not have an icon for it on my desktop or anywhere else. When I run the exe file, it show an installation pop up and then that goes away and nothing else happens.

I checked the user guide and that doesnt really help b/c it assumes that I can find the name of the network, but I cant!

When using the Ethernet cable, I can go anywhere online.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

just a quick side note that seems completely unrelated but very strange... my recycling bin has disappeared and i can't find it. ugh


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/vista/vista_recycle_bin.htm

Try this to restore the recycle bin above


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

i actually found a quick tip somewhere and got that back, thanks!


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats odd.....

So if you look in START - ALL PROGRAMS - INTEL (is this an option?) 

OR

On My Computer goto C:\Program Files\Intel directory and try and run the utility manually from this directory?


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

the intel file in program files has 3 txt files and that's it:
first file is called chipsetinstlog, then there is a folder called InfInst, in that folder is license.txt and readme.txt


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have one other theory besides the utility from intel.....

You mentioned you are able to access the router setup pages via 192.x.x.x.

Can you logon the router then goto the Wireless Settings page.

Ensure the following:

1. Enable Wireless is *ticked*.

2. Wireless Network Name/SSID is set to *theta1472* (as you expected)

3. Enable Auto Channel. Although a good idea please try *disabling* this as I think it is changing the router to a frequency and channel you cannot see on your Sony/Intel Wireless due to interference from other wireless networks near to your house.

4. Wireless Channel. Set it to *2.437 Ghz Ch 9*. Channel 9 being the free-est channel as my theory based upon the other channels in use from the screenshot of Johnwill's tool.

5. 802.11 Mode. Set to *Mixed 802.11ng, 802.11g, 802.11b*.

6. Channel Width. Set to *Auto 20/40 Mhz*.

7. Transmission rate. *Best(automatic)*.

8. Visibility Status. Set to *Visible*! This should broadcast/advertise the network *theta1472

*Save these settings and try the default Vista wireless connection method that worked before. Can you now see and connect to *theta1472 *?

Hope this works? Let us know? I am still confused why the intel utility does not install but try all this and you might not need it.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

ok, I didn't have some of the options you told me to choose so i am including screen shots with my drop downs of options


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Woops I cannot see those images?

Which options are missing from my list?

Your router is a D-link DIR-635 correct?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok I can see the options pictures now. What was the effect of changing the mode to mixed and the channel to 9. I cannot see the option for Visibility as it is covered in your pictures. Is it Visibile?

Starting to run out of ideas. You can still see other networks on the Sony right?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

By the way the option is *Mixed 802.11n, 802.11g, 802.11b*. Not *802.11g only *as in your diagram!


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

well i will be f***ing damned! 

I went in and changed the settings per your description and i lost all internet connection. so i went and put the settings back to the way they were and like a freaking miracle, all of a sudden and for no discernible reason, i can now see the network and connect wirelessly and am doing so as we speak.

i have to be honest, i am not sure it has anything to do with anything i tried, but i'll still take it!!!!!

on the other hand, what will i do when this inevitably happens again? i want to pull my hair out!


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

oh great glad it worked. I am not d-link's biggest fan and would lay the blame on their door. keep a note of the router settings that worked. maybe try the setting changes again next time to see if that works. If it keeps happening too much consider a linksys or netgear make of router. come back to the forum for advice on which model at the time.

I use a Linksys WRT160N which is an older model now but has been very reliable and it supports wireless n the same as the d-link you have.

happy surfing......please mark as saved on 1st page of this post.


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you for everything. i am a slacker and didn't read the newbie handbook so i don't know what you mean about saving the post. I am not a fan of d-link either but i got it for free and live in europe, so hate to go buy another router for my last year here when the routers here don't work there and vice versa. i suppose spending the next year yelling at the stupid thing will just make me that much more grateful for the excellent linksys i buy when i move home!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## computerdope (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for everything john. you have made this my new home for computer help!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist.


----------

